# Over seasoned wood.



## huff-n-smoke (Mar 14, 2013)

Can wood lose it's smoking or heating qualities over time? 

If I don't use my supply for a while can it go bad? It stays covered by a tarp.


----------



## cliffcarter (Mar 14, 2013)

It can get too dry, but that will take a few years. When it gets too dry it will burn up quickly.


----------

